# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من إعجازالسنة في الاستشفاء بالخل والقضاء على جرثومة المعدة Helicobacter Pylori

## أبو المهندي

من إعجازالسنة في الاستشفاء بالخل والقضاء على جرثومة المعدة Helicobacter Pylori
الكاتب / أبوسيف الدين أحمد السعيد




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني أخواتي أخي المريض أختي المريضة أقدم بين أيديكم اليوم دواء عجيب من سنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلاج جرثومة المعدة Helicobacter Pylori ألا وهو الخل الذي تشرف بذكره في عدة مواضع في السنة النبوية المطهرة ففي مسلم فى ((صحيحه)): عن جابر بن عبد الله رضى الله عنهما، أنَّ رسولَ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل أهلَه الإدَامَ، فقالوا: ما عندنَا إلا خَلٌ، فدعا به، وجعل يأكُلُ ويقول: ((نِعْمَ الإدَامُ الخَلُّ، نِعْمَ الإدَامُ الخَلُّ)). وفى ((سنن ابن ماجه)) عن أُمِّ سعد رضى الله عنها عن النبىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: 

((نِعْمَ الإدَامُ الخَلُّ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارِكْ فى الخَلِّ، فإنه كان إدامَ الأنبياء قبلى، ولَمْ يَفْتَقِر بيتٌ فيه الخَلُّ)).


هذا في السنة النبوية المطهرة أما في الطب فلقد وصف في الطب الحديث بأنه منعش ومرطب ومدر للعرق والبول ومنبه للمعدة. وقد قال الطبيب الشهير جارفيز في كتابه بعنوان «طب الشعوب» على خل التفاح خاصة فقال: «إذا شرب مع الماء كان أحسن علاج للبرد، ويفيد ضد القشف والقوباء وتناوله مع البيض يحسن البشرة. ونصح زبائنه وأصدقاءه ان يتناولوا صباح كل يوم على الريق كأساً من الماء في ملعقة صغيرة من الخل والعسل فإنهم بذلك يطهرون جهازهم الهضمي من كل سوء ويحصلون أيضاً على عناصر مفيدة ومغذية ومطهرة. وقال أيضاً ان شرب الماء مع الخل أحسن علاج للبرد وللجروح». 

ثبت علمياً أن للخل فوائد عظيمة ، فهو يقلل دهون الدم ، و ذلك إذا أخذ بواقع ملعقة على ماء السلاطة الخضراء مع الأكل ، فهو يذيب الدهون ، و ذلك لأن الخل هو حمض الأستيك و الذي له علاقة بالبروتين ، و الدهون و الكربوهيدرات ، يسمى أسيتوأسيتات Acetoacetate ـ أي أن تناول الخل بصفة منتظمة في مكونات الطعام ، أي في السلاطة الخضراء أو ملعقة صغيرة على كوب ماء ، و بخاصة إذا كان خل التفاح ، فإنه يحافظ على مستوى دهون الجسم ، كما يقلل من فرصة تصلب الشرايين أو تنعدم تماماً ، لأنه يحول الزائد منها إلى المركب الوسطي و هو الأسيتوأسيتات الذي يدخل في التمثيل الغذائي

و خل التفاح أفضل أنواع الخل ، لأنه بجانب حمض الأستيك المكون الأساسي له ، فإنه يحتوي على عديد من الأحماض العضوية اللازمة للجسم في التمثيل الغذائي ، إلى جانب العديد من المعادن اللازمة للجسم .



-قام المعهد الوطني للصحة في الولايات المتحدة مؤخرا بافتتاح فرع خاص بالطب الذي يعتمد على استخدام خلاصة النباتات والأعشاب في علاج متاعب الجسم حيث يحتل الخل مكانة مهمة في استخدامات المعهد بعد أن أمكن التحقق من نجاعته في علاج الكثير من المتاعب الصحية. من جانب آخر يمكن حفظ العديد من الخضراوات كالباذنجان والقرنبيط والشمندر والجزر والفاصوليا في سائل الخل بشكل جيد كما يمكن استخدامه في حفظ أفضل الفواكه. ويشير المعهد الوطني للصحة في أمريكا إلى ان الخل استخدم لانقاد آلاف الجنود أثناء حرب الاستقلال في الولايات المتحدة


الخَلّ هو محلول مخفف من حمض الخليك ويمكن الحصول على الخل بتخمير ثمار معظم الفواكه مثل التمر أو العنب أو التفاح CH3COOH توصلت جميع المراكز العلمية في العالم إلى نتيجة واحدة مفادها ان بدايات الطب كانت تعتمد على استخدام الخل في علاج الامراض ذلك انه يعد العلاج السحري الذي يضمن حياة أكثر صحة وعافية، وهذه الايام فان العديد من تقارير الدراسات العلمية تؤكد على القدرات العلاجية والوقائية للخل إذا ما استخدم في النظام الغذائي اليومي، حيث تعتمد استخداماته عند تحضير اصناف الطعام.

وفي إحدى الدراسات التي صدرت عن مادة الخل وخصائصها وطرق استخدامها في المعالجة، اشارت إلى أكثر من 300 طريقة يتم فيها استخدام الخل لمكافحة الجراثيم والتخفيف من متاعب الجسم والحفاظ على صحته إضافة إلى نصائح عملية في استخدامات الخل في التنظيف وازالة اثار المواد الدهنية عن الملابس وداخل المنازل ومن الخصائص الصحية للخل قدرته على التخفيف من آلام الحلق وتهدئة السعال وقتل الجراثيم التي تتواجد في الطعام كما أن الخل يعد وسيلة علاجية فعالة في تنشيط الدورة الدموية في الساقين والتخفيف من اوجاع الروماتيزم والتقليل من تأثير ضربات الشمس وتهدئة الحروق والتخفيف من متاعب الاقدام المؤلمة والمساعدة على وقف ظاهرة الفواق وتهدئة الكدمات والطفح الجلدي.

وتتنوع الخصائص العلاجية للخل إذ انه يعمل على حسن مراقبة الشهية ويقلل من البقع الملونة للجلد والناجمة عن الشيخوخة ويحمي الجلد من الاحمرار نتيجة التعرض للشمس ويحافظ على صحة الشعر والتخلص من القشرة وتهدئة الالام العضلية، وفيما يتعلق بقدرات الخل على التنظيف فهي كبيرة وعديدة إذ انه يستخدم كمادة معقمة ويستخدم في غسل الملابس مما يعيد لها لمعان الوانها الطبيعية فتصبح الملابس البيضاء أكثر بياضا كما أن الخل يزيل بقع العرق عن الملابس ويزيل البقع عن السجاد ويمتص الروائح ويمكن اضافته إلى ماء التنظيف لارضيات المنازل فتزداد نظافة ولمعانا كما يصلح شقوق الاخشاب ويعد الخل وسيلة تلميع جديدة للاثاث ويزيل بقع الحبر ويعطي لمعانا واضحا للوحة القيادة في السيارة، كما هو مادة مذيبة للعلكة التي تلتصق بالملابس.

وامام جميع هذه الخصائص الصحية والتنظيفية فان الخل يبقى الوسيلة المثالية من الجانب الاقتصادي فهي ارخص ثمنا مقارنة مع العديد من اشكال العلاج أو مواد التنظيف الأخرى. وقد أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية ان الخل يحتوي على وفرة في مادة «غليسيد» (Glucides) والألياف المفيدة لصحة الجسم.وحين يتم إنتاج الخل اعتمادا على ثمار التفاح يكون غنيا بمادة البكتين والتي مجرد دخولها الجهاز الهضمي فإنها تتحد مع جزيئات الكولسترول حيث يعمل البكتين على طرح جزيئات الكوليسترول المتحد خارج الجسم وكلما انخفضت نسبة الكولسترول في الجسم تضاءلت نسبة الإصابة باضطرابات القلب وفي هذا الخصوص قام المعهد الوطني للصحة في الولايات المتحدة مؤخرا بافتتاح فرع خاص بالطب الذي يعتمد على استخدام خلاصة النباتات والأعشاب في علاج متاعب الجسم حيث يحتل الخل مكانة مهمة في استخدامات المعهد بعد أن أمكن التحقق من نجاعته في علاج الكثير من المتاعب الصحية. من جانب آخر يمكن حفظ العديد من الخضراوات كالباذنجان والقرنبيط والشمندر والجزر والفاصوليا في سائل الخل بشكل جيد كما يمكن استخدامه في حفظ أفضل الفواكه. ويشير المعهد الوطني للصحة في أمريكا إلى ان الخل استخدم لانقاد آلاف الجنود أثناء حرب الاستقلال في الولايات المتحدة، واستخدم ابقراط قديما الخل في علاج مرضاه حيث كان يضع ضمادات من الخل على مواضع الجروح والحروق

ومع التجارب واستخدامات المرضى للخل الطبيعي المستخرج من التفاح وللعلم نسبة تواجد الخل الطبيعي الجيد في الأسواق لا تتجاوز 1 %
خاصة رغم كثرة الأنواع المكتوب عليها طبيعي فالله المستعان رغم أهمية خل التفاح الطبيعي نرجع لكلامنا فقد بينت التجربه قهر خل التفاح المخفف بالماء يعني ملعقة خل كبيرة على كأس ماء كبير بعد كل وجبة طعام كانت المسؤولة عن ضعف وانهيار جرثومة المعدة فبالتالي القضاء عليها لأنها تسبب الضمور الخلوي وانهيار وظائف المعدة بالتالي، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لسرطان المعدة والأورام الليمفاوية في جدار المعدة. كل هذه الأسباب جعلت الطب الحديث يظن أنَّ محاربة هذه الجرثومة بات ضرورة حيوية.. 


جرثومة المعدة

علاج هذه الجرثومة يمثل تضارباً واضحاً فيما بين العلاج الثلاثي والرباعي أو علاج الأعراض فقط بمضادات الحموضة أو وجوب التخلص منها درءاً لاحتمالات القرحة والسرطان؛ ولا يدري هذا البحث ما جدواه كل ذلك العلاج إذا الجرثومة تعود، ويعود معها سلالات تقاوم العلاج..

إن ما يفعله الطب هو مجرد ملهاة من إضاعة الوقت والجهد والمال، لاهثاً وراء جرثومة ضعيفة، ملتزماً في محاربتها بأصعب الأسباب، دون جدوى ..

إن هذه الجرثومة بالغة الضعف لكنها شديدة التحايل ، لن تُجدي معها حتى أصعب الأسباب، ولا سبيل إلا التحايل عليها بالطب الأصيل، ألا وهو الطب النبوي..

فكيف ذلك !! .. نعم الإدام الخل؛ إن الخل يصيب هذه الجرثومة في مقتل ويحرمها من مصادر الطاقة اللازمة لحركتها وتنفسها وغذائها، ويقدم بذلك منهاجاً متكاملاً لعلاج كل المعضلات التي تسببها هذه الجرثومة سواء ً كانت أعراض مرضية أو مضاعفات أو ارتجاع العدوى أو الوقاية من العدوى وذلك بأبسط الأسباب..

فماذا عسانا إلا أن نقول في الخل بعد ذلك سوى أنْ بُوركت، وبارك الله فيك.. ولقد صدقت يا سيدي يا رسول الله، صلاة الله وسلامه عل


الكاتب / أبوسيف الدين أحمد السعيد
مدير منتديات الطب النبوي الإسلامي
المصدر منتديات الطب النبوي الإسلامي
http://islamicpm.alafdal.net/t830-topic

----------

